# New Kitten and New Here-Hello!



## Lindsey (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, I did this a little backwards and made a thread about whole prey raw feeding to a kitten before my introduction post. But even if it's a little late I figured I would say hello. 

My name is Lindsey and I just recently (as in yesterday) adopted this little cutie










His name as of right now is Hamish (HAME-ish) and he's about 9 1/2 weeks old



















Other than him I have two other cats 

Clarence who is about 22 years old. He just showed up one day many years ago. We opened the door and he walked in like he had lived here his whole life. My dad left all the doors open that day hoping he would leave and thought he had when he didn't see him late that night. But when he checked on my sister and I there was Clarence curled up between us sound asleep.

He's one of those dog like cats and insanely smart. He's my moms heart cat. One of the reasons we were looking for a kitten was to give Clarence a second wind like only a baby can do.










D'argo is our resident three legged 11 year old polydactyly cat. For the first 9-10 years of his life he was as anti social as they get (except for his odd love of my sister who spends her days carrying him around by his neck and chasing him around trying to cuddle with him).

But in the last year or so he's mellowed out. 

We almost lost him a few years back to a miss diagnosed infection that was resistant to the antibiotics they had him on. The end result was an amputated back leg which he recovered from just fine, except for the falling down when he tries to scratch. He just melts when the side he can't get to is scratched and his muscles will start twitching where his leg used to be










Other than cats I have-

Hannah, a 6 year old Mastiff/Rott/GSD mix










Kaylee, a 2 year old Pit/Dal/JRT mix










The Ferrets:

Phil










Sasha










Marty










Spike










Linus










Loon










And last but not least

Calypso the Sun Conure










And that's it! Glad to be here on this forum


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Lindsey!  

Hamish is adorable! How's the introduction going? 

You have your own little zoo!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lindsey! Welcome to the Cat Forum. What a beautiful family you have.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute looking fur family!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Wow our pets are all absolutely beautiful!! Congrats on the new little one, I can't wait to see what he looks like all grown up. I absolutely love both your dogs, Hannah is so regal (and I like big heads) and Kaylee contains pit bull, my favorite breed!

I wanted ferrets once but my mom said no, Do you feed the ferrets raw? I fell in love with a sun conure in the pet store once, his name was Andy, beautiful birds.

Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy it and stick around!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! You've got a full house there!

I love your story about Clarence and the fact that he just made himself at home. Who could resist that?


----------



## Lindsey (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone!

The intro's are going very well. He's not hissing much at any of the dogs anymore and all the dogs are being absolutely fantastic about him. Kaylee just wants him to let her love him to death and maybe stick her nose halfway up his little kitty butt.

He's absolutely fascinated by Calypso the conure and will just spend forever staring into the cage. They''ve started playing with each other through the bars. Calypso will pull on one of his strings a bit to get Hamish's attention and then Hamish will bat at is and Calypso will pull a little on it and then clicks at him (he imitates the sound of the training clicker I use and does it whenever he's happy, content, excited or just wants to say hi)

The cats are intrigued but acting disgusted and Hamish would very much like them to like him.

Siameseifuplz-I love big heads and pits too...if you couldn't tell. And Hannah does have a big head. Kaylee doesn't have such a big head but I did have a mom one time tell her daughter when her kid pointed to Kaylee and say "look at the big dog!" that Kaylee had a "big face" :lol: 

And no, I don't feed the ferrets raw, though they do get a some raw meat and whole prey every once in awhile. I would love to but I would need at least 360 mice a month (and that's not taking into account the rats, chicks, insects, rabbits and other small prey) that I would need to give them too. 

That's just not possible at this moment financially speaking.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, poor little Hamish.  

He's just a puppy, standing in front of kitties, asking them to love him. 

Ferrets fascinate me, but they're illegal in California. You wouldn't know it from looking at Craigslist, though.


----------

